

AudioGO use DMCA to demand takedown of a 404 link - adactio
http://adactio.com/journal/5405/
In a Kafkaesque use of the Digital Millennium Copyright Act, the UK audiobook company, AudioGO, demand the removal of a web site that links to ...nothing.
======
mistercow
OK but what you do is you send a DMCA counter-notification saying that there
has been no infringement, after which AudioGO has the choice of dropping the
matter or taking it to court, where you they will be laughed out of the
courtroom.

------
ars
Does someone in the UK even have the legal ability to send a DMCA notice to
someone in the US?

~~~
dangrossman
A notice of infringement has no force in and of itself. It's just a notice.
Anyone can send out. Anyone could send one before the DMCA existed as well.

What the DMCA creates is protection from liability for infringement carried
out by a user of your internet service if you take down the material in
response to a notice. It's this protection, afforded by the US law, against
lawsuits in US court, that a US recipient would want... regardless of who sent
the notice.

------
jhspaybar
There is definitely a whole lot of stupid in that DMCA takedown request.

~~~
Natsu
There's plenty to go around. This isn't the only guy sending out automated
DMCA notices. They've infamously been sent to networked printers, which were
misidentified as part of a torrent swarm by some bot.

There are also more than a few people who fill out Google's DMCA form and list
the infringing work as their own work, which is pretty weird too. One time I
saw, it might have even been intentional, as the guy appeared to be trying
trying to remove his own logo from Google images.

You might be surprised how much you can learn about what's going on on the web
if you trawl through the Chilling Effects list of DMCA notices.

------
mmahemoff
_Whatever infringing material may have once been located at the end of the
link is long gone …and yet AudioGO Ltd are still insisting that the Huffduffer
page be removed!_

Actions like this make me think of
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lzpk5dMhVE4>

I wonder if you've talked to them directly. The absurdity of the situation
makes me wonder if something's being lost in translation via Rackspace.

------
chris_wot
I couldn't help but send an email to info at audiogo.co.uk asking why they
were asking for a 404 to be taken down! Interested to see if they respond.

